

The tweet that infuriated Steve Jobs - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/the-tweet-that-infuriated-steve-jobs/

======
Dbug
I'd be pissed too. Apple understandably takes product information releases
very seriously, and partners in those products (including those whose media
may be in negotiations to carry like the WSJ) are under non-disclosure
agreements.

What Alan did was inappropriate.

And to interpret news items about Apple as being negative is blowing things
out of proportion. Most of it is FUD thrown around by competitors or their
fans.

Some may decide the iPad isn't for them because it doesn't run traditional OS
X, but it's a new class of product that by design needed an incompatible CPU.
It's better that it do something different well, than act as a marginal
chopped down laptop.

Judge things AFTER they ship. Apple does listen to customers. (some may
remember changes to the OS X Finder in its early days due to customer
feedback)

Burning bridges? Naw, you're being overly dramatic. It's companies like MS
that have really burned their customers and developers. Apple's customers,
developers, and shareholders are all generally very happy.

------
RyanMcGreal
> 50 New York Times executives

Wait, what? The New York Times has at least _50_ executives? No wonder they're
having a hard time with profitability.

------
yumraj
Alan Murray should have refused to delete the tweet. Such obedience by the
press is what enables Steve to keep on throwing his tantrums because he knows
he can get away with it, but for how long?

Looks to me that he is almost burning his bridges with more and more Apple-
negative articles appearing in press, for a variety of reasons.

Compare that to 1-2 years ago when "everyone" loved Apple.

~~~
MikeCapone
I'm pretty sure that Apple and Jobs were pretty clear that the meeting should
stay secret. I'm not sure if they had signed NDAs, or if they simply gave
their word, but this isn't about "freedom of the press to report a public
event".

This is about a business relationship between two private parties, and I think
Jobs has a right to be angry that whoever he's doing business with isn't
playing by the agreed rules.

~~~
RK
Why should the tech press be in a "business relationship" with tech companies?

Surely companies recognize the risk they are taking when disclosing
preproduction info to the press. I would much prefer to at least have the
illusion that the press is objective rather than acting as contracted PR.

~~~
MikeCapone
We're not talking about the same thing. In that meeting, Alan Murray wasn't a
journalist covering a product.

------
borkabrak
I don't get it.. _why_ was he upset?

~~~
there
probably because he was making it known he was meeting with someone from apple
regarding the ipad.

~~~
anderzole
But is that such a big secret to get all hyped up about?

~~~
headShrinker
When you are in multi-million dollar negotiations with another company you
don't go writing on twitter about it.

------
markbnine
_Jobs was seen coming into the restaurant wearing what was described as "a
very funny hat - a big top hat kind of thing."_

Photo? Obviously, Jobs sees himself as a tycoon. Or perhaps, Willy Wonka.

~~~
itjitj
Or perhaps, the Mad Hatter.

